# so hows scott pilgrim?



## tagzard (Dec 7, 2010)

i recently saw the movie (amazing!!!!!!!!) but how are the books. there are 6 right? are they like the movie? why so many books? so ya just a little info please about the books just tell me if there good or bad bla bla bla so ya can i have come info
EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TehLink (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a pretty amazing series, with a pretty simple story line.
I'd say if you wanted to read it, best deal right now is:
Check it out.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 7, 2010)

Too bad you missed when they offered all the Scott Pilgrim books for $5 each on Amazon a few weeks ago.  But yes, the comic is pretty good, I really can appreciate all the nice little references, in-jokes, and callbacks throughout the series.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 7, 2010)

Read it. Watch it. Play it.

Best series this year, best movie EVAR.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 7, 2010)

I want to see it just for the Rickenbacker bass. Lol.

It's out on DVD and stuff, right?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Read it. Watch it. Play it.


IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 8, 2010)

I really didn't see anything too spectacular about the books. They're pretty much a guy's equivalent to Twilight in that respect I guess. Take away the in-jokes and the video game references and you just have a sappy love story.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 8, 2010)

Great series of books there, and the movie was very true to the books. I was impressed at how I liked the movie compared to the fact I hate Cera as an actor.

Knives is easily one of the most adorable Asian characters I've ever known.


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2010)

I can never look at Wallace the same way again after watching the movie.

Terrible choice of an actor.

But you should of read the books first before watching the movie, it makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

The movie is fun
the book sucks


----------

